# Reccomended DTG printing companies in the UK



## jw120691 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking to send off t-shirt designs to a DTG printing company in the UK and was wondering if anyone can recommend a company that provides an efficient service at a good price? I am also looking for a company that will not demand large orders at first and ideally has no minimum orders.

I am printing on Gildan Softstyle Ring Spun t-shirts so a company that provides those t-shirts with the order process would be ideal.

I have looked at:

Identity Printing | DTG Specialists

Direct to Garment Printing | DTG Printing | Digital Printing

and

DTG Printing | Ugly Duck Clothing

amongst others so has anyone had good/bad experiences with any of these? Icon seems VERY efficient and their website is very impressive but they demand minimum orders of 10 shirts when I want to sample individual prints at first.

Any advice would be great.

Cheers,

Jake.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

jw120691 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to send off t-shirt designs to a DTG printing company in the UK and was wondering if anyone can recommend a company that provides an efficient service at a good price? I am also looking for a company that will not demand large orders at first and ideally has no minimum orders.
> 
> ...


Hi, you will find for light shirts Identity are the best.

They supply high street retail stores and big names at that so you know the quality will be good.

For darks with white ink I would try T-Shirt drop who specialise in small orders and drop shipping.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

White shirts DTG Direct To Garment Printing Service - Home Prices are a lot cheaper and include the Gildan Softstyle shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

